# A Great Man Has Passed Away



## tjohnson

I'm very sorry to break the terrible news, that Gary Simmons(Scarbelly) has passed away

Gary was a friend to many on this forum and my dear friend in real life

He opened his home and heart to my family

My Friend Will Be Truly Missed!

Love Ya Buddy!

Todd

Todd thank you for posting this sad event...

I just spoke to Gary's wife Kathy and she asked me to let everyone here know the following...

She has been reading all our wishes for her and her family and wants to thank all of us for our thoughts, prayers and kind words. Gary will surely be missed by many and know that he loved spending time with us and appreciated all he got from being a member of this Forum...JJ


----------



## s2k9k

I am speechless, I can't believe this. Man this hurts! I will miss him so much!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Todd,

Thank you for letting us know.. I don't even have the words to express how shocking this is..

Gary has been with us for a number of years and was one of the moderators over the roll call area. He was usually one of the first people to greet the new members and he did such a good job of it. SMF will not be the same without him.

I will be eternally grateful for what he did here at SMF.

Please pass my condolences on to the family and if there is anything I can do just speak the word.


----------



## rdknb

Wow, I am at a loss for words.  Rest in peace my friend.  Prayers sent to his friends and family


----------



## jrod62

How sad. So sorry to hear that.
He was one of the great ones here on SMF.
My sympathis to his family .
He will be missed here on SMF .


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Oh no!!!!

What a shock!!!!!!!

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474

WOW my heart is saddened by this news. What happened?


----------



## jp61

I am also speechless...... RIP Scarbelly! Wow, very sad news indeed!


----------



## daveomak

RIP my friend.....  you will be greatly missed....  condolences to the family and friends.....


----------



## mdboatbum

There's gonna be a great big party in Heaven tonight. I'm thinking if we look closely enough, the clouds will have a thin blue tinge, and there will be a slight waft of wood smoke in the air.

RIP friend.


----------



## meatinc

Gary was the first one to welcome most of us to the forum and always had positive feedback and thoughtful suggestions for everyone.  His support of SMF Forum and the BBQ world in general has left a void that will not soon be filled..  I was lucky enough to meet Gary in person a few times and I enjoyed his company and positive outlook - and his great cooking abilities.

Condolences to his family.  He will be missed.


----------



## humdinger

So sorry to hear that. I'll say a little prayer for him next time I fire up my smoker. Condolences to his loved ones. You will be missed Gary.


----------



## smokey mo

WOW!  I have no words but may there be peace in that household.  Gary was a good friend and he will be missed. See you in heaven my friend.


----------



## pgsmoker64

So sorry to hear this!  Gary was one of the first to welcome me when I joined SMF and I have gained much knowledge from him.

RIP my friend.


----------



## pops6927

This is truly a shock; if you can post any details why it was so sudden, please do.  In the meantime, condolences to his family and friends, as well to all that knew him here.


----------



## bruno994

Prayers to his family from all of us Texas Smokers....


----------



## solaryellow

This is awful news. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## realtorterry

A sad day indeed!

RIP Scar.


----------



## big twig

WHAT? Wow, thoughts and prayers to his family. He will truly be missed. I am shocked. What a sad day. I am at a loss for words.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Condolences to everyone close to him.  He will be missed here.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Prayers for his family. RIP Scarbelly.*


----------



## pineywoods

I'm totally shocked and saddened by this news. Gary was a great guy and will be missed by many of us. Rest in Peace my friend and condolences go out to his family


----------



## sound1

What a shocker! 

Godspeed Gary, our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

OMG








I just talked to him. And seen him and his wife in Savannah not long ago.

RIP MY FRIEND YOU WILL BE MISSED. Prayers to your family.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I'll bet he's having a big plate of something marinated in Yoshida's with Ron.

Sad news indeed. Nice chattin with ya Gary...


----------



## flgolfer29

RIP Scarbelly...


----------



## jarjarchef

WOW ... What a loss for his family, friends, SMF and the community. He will be truly missed.The couple times I spoke with him on the phone you could hear and feel his passion for sharing his knowledge and experiences in and out of the kitchen. The legacy he leaves behind with the 4H Program he created for the youth will be felt for years to come.RIP Gary you are truly one of the great ones. I am blessed to have had the couple conversations with you I did.


----------



## ac45acp

R.I.P Gary.


----------



## deanoaz

He was my greeter on SMF when I joined.  It comes as a shock, not having known of any problem.  Thanks for letting us know, Todd.

He will head THERE in a cloud of thin blue smoke.  RIP


----------



## chefrob

shocked and sadden........very glad to have met such a wonderful person.........prayers for kathy and family.................


----------



## driedstick

RIP Scarbelly - our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## seenred

He is such a positive and regular presence here on these forums....Hard to imagine not having him around any more.  A dear friend to all who gather here.  Rest in Peace, Gary...my family will be praying for your family.


----------



## fpnmf

RIP Gary..you will be missed...


----------



## tjohnson

I will post info regarding the memorial when I receive it


----------



## roller

Oh my God ! What in the world happen ? I talked to Gary several times last week and a couple of weeks ago when the Saints played the Chargers we talked thru the whole game..This is such shocking news...Gary my friend you will be truely missed..!


----------



## mossymo

Thoughts and prayers to Gary's family...RIP


----------



## kathrynn

NOOOOO!  I always looked forward to what he would respond with on my posts.  He was so very helpful!  I will really miss him too!  God Bless him and his family!


----------



## mballi3011

Now this is quite the shocker. I never knew he was ill. Our heart goes out to the family. Gary will be missed for sure. We used to have great talks from time to time


----------



## sqwib

I am truly, at a loss for words. 

I just popped on line to check in and seen this. I am so saddened by this news.

Prayers to the Family.


----------



## xutfuzzy

I was speechless when I first read this...so sorry to hear this.  Heaven is going to have some righteous food now.


----------



## Dutch

WOW~I just saw bmudd's post on FB and thought "What the hay?".  I am at a loss for words. . .

Todd, please extend my condolences to Mrs, Scar and his family and let them know that they will be in my prayers.

RIP Gary, your presence here will be sorely missed.

If ya'll will excuse me, my eyes are waterin'~dang ol' allergies anyhoo!


----------



## stovebolt

Shocking news. I hope his family finds peace.


----------



## diesel

Wow, He was always a part of SMF for me.  Gonna be missed. 

RIP Gary.


----------



## papagrizz

Todd,

Please offer this blessing to Gary's family, he will be missed.

I give you this one thought to keep -
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awake in the morning's hush
I am the swift, uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone -
I am with you still - in each new dawn. (Author unknown)

I did not know Gary long, but he left a lasting mark in my heart.

Until we meet, take care.

Al


----------



## tennsmoker

Beautiful words Al,

what a shocker!!, him & I had pm'd ea other just Oct 12 about his So-Cal thread get together, condolences go out to his family and friends, he really will be missed,

al


----------



## 1beezer

I'm sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## bratrules

Man i am just read this thread. Its comes as such a shock to me. Its really is some sad news. R.I.P Gary/Scarbelly!! He was one of the first people on the forum that I really got to chatting with. And you will be truly be missed!!! My [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]condolences go out to his family. [/color]


----------



## xxsmokin foolxx

I'm at a loss for words.......He was the very first person to greet me on this forum and has shared a wealth of knowledge.  We lost a great man today, R.I.P. Gary!!


----------



## dewetha

my prayers go out to his family and loved ones. RIP


----------



## dragonmaster194

I too am saddened with this news.  I gained so much knowledge from Scar.  He and his knowledge will be missed, but what he passed to us who were honored with his presence here will keep hime with us by passing that knowledge on to others as he would want us all to do.  Scar, my friend, I will miss you!  Condolences to his family, and to all his extended family.  Steve


----------



## brdprey

speedy recovery and condolences to the family- who knows he and ron maybe greeting us as yet again as its is our turn to pass thru the gates of our father.


----------



## jalan43

RIP to a friend of all.........


----------



## eman

RIP My Friend , Your pressence here will be very much missed.


----------



## wildman9136

RIP Gary, Prayers for his family.


----------



## JckDanls 07

YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME !!!!!!!!!!!   I always looked forward to his reply's.... I even saved his Pizza Oven thread as I want to build one just like it...  He truly will be missed by all... Condolences to his family...

*Gary...  R.I.P.*


----------



## gator

It's truely a sad day at SMF. He has offered great advice and support for such a long time. He will be missed.  Locally when someone passes I smoke their family a turkey, I always keep some on hand. I will get one thawing asap and smoke one in his honor tomorrow night.


----------



## boykjo

My heart is saddened... Gary was a great man...............I will miss him here at SMF... My condolences to his family...Rest on peace my brother in smoke........

Joe


----------



## tasunkawitko

....and here, until just a minute ago, I thought my day was a bad one.....I had already lost one significant friend a few days ago, and now this. My own problems seem pretty unimportant right now.

As has already been said, Gary was truly one of the good guys, here and also in real life. He was always kind, generous and honestly...._GOOD_.

I sincerely feel like I just lost a true friend.

This is a true shock, and I tend to ramble when I'm in shock, so I'll shut up now.

RIP, Gary - I guess Heaven needed an extra angel today, my friend.

Ron


----------



## stonebriar

I have prayed for his family. Please let us know if there is anything we can do...


----------



## robert gordon

rip gary


----------



## gotarace

RIP Gary a great one passed today...you will be missed by all the people whose lives you touched!!!

Thank you Scar for sharing your kindness and knowledge with all of us!!!


----------



## davidhef88

What a shock. I always loved his posts and comments. He offered great advice to everyone on SMF. He will surely be missed. RIP my friend. 


David


----------



## windshield king

very sad day indeed, RIP Gary


----------



## dward51

Wow, this was a shock....  he will truly be missed

His family will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## mike johnson

My condolences to his family. I enjoyed when he would comment on all the posts. Both him and his knowledge will truely be missed.


----------



## thailandphil

RIP Brother---To family --- He was liked by all in here---We will miss him---We had saying in Vietnam when a Brother would pass---Catch you on the flip side bro---I'll make sure to bring  you a pizza


----------



## venture

I didn't want to sign on and see this today.

Gary was so special to all of us.  He was a real anchor on this forum.

Whenever we were worried about another member, Gary was the guy.

Now he is gone so suddenly.  I feel an empty spot in my heart. But, my life was better for having known him.

Most importantly, condolences to his family and loved ones.

The posts above mine are the true tribute to a good man and a good friend.

Welcome home, and R.I.P. Gary.


----------



## scarbelly

This is his daughter Lisa.  We truly appreciate your love and support through this difficult time.  My dad was an amazing person and love this forum more than you all will ever know.  I know you will miss him as much as we do. We dont know why he left us at such a young age of 66, but God must have needed another HERO!  He was feeling a little under the weather on Tuesday and was gone before Mom got home from work on Wednesday.  We are all struggling to come to terms with this, but I will keep you all updated.  We are planning a ScarBelly-Style memorial service on November 10th here at home around his pizza oven and smoker :)  if you are in the area of San Diego and can join us, please call Sandro for more information.  760-953-5400.

Thank you and God Bless


----------



## desertlites

sure wasn't expecting to read this-Thoughts and Prayers are with Gary's family.He will sure be missed from his Other family here at SMF. Gary you're among our other brothers now-Terry,Ron,Paul,Rich and more. Will always think of the time I had a run through Fallbrook and called him saying I was a neighbor and complaining of all the white billowing smoke from his smoker. As Phil stated- see ya on the flip side my friend.


----------



## verdigo

Very sad to hear. Was one of the first to welcome me to the forum and I enjoyed reading his informed posts. Thoughts and prayers to you Lisa and your family.


----------



## s2k9k

Hello Lisa! Thank You so much for posting this, I'm sure that is just what Gary would have wanted! I didn't know him long but I know what an amazing person he is. Hang in there Lisa and Kathy and know there are 40,000 + praying for you! Gary will never ever be forgotten, he is in us forever!


----------



## fishwrestler

RIP I know you will be manning the big pizza oven in the sky


----------



## so ms smoker

A sad day for Gary's family and his SMF  family. He will be greatly missed!

  Mike


----------



## shoneyboy

I am truly left speachless, he was a very intricate part of this forum. He was always there to give someone advice if he could, if he couldn’t he would at least point you in the right direction….. He will be dearly missed….. My prayers go out to his family…..God be with yall………


----------



## snowave

RIP, Scarbelly.  I appreciated the warm welcome, and see you are well thought of by everyone here.  I will have a smoke in your honor this weekend, and make that special turkey marinade/glaze you inquired about.


----------



## fester

R.I.P Scarbelly.


----------



## biged92

RIP Kind Sir.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

As others have said, I'm shocked to read of this. We have all been privileged to have spent time with you while you were here, Gary. I speak as though you're still with us, because I'll still think of you when I'm here on the forums, so you'll still be with me, as well as your wisdom. I hope you'll still be with everyone else who you put forth your humble and kind ways towards. I never had the opportunity to meet you and shake your hand while standing here on solid ground, but I may still get a chance someday...I'll be looking forward to that day.

Thoughts and prayers to your family and friends, that they may find comfort in each other, and the memories you helped them to create. May they not mourn the loss of your presence, but instead, celebrate your life and all the good things that you have done for mankind.

Yes, you will be missed by many, but you'll still be with us in subtle little things we think about and do, as we continue our journey through life, knowing that yours is now over. You've touched many hearts, my friend. We can no longer speak in physical presence, but your words of the past will still be heard.

Eric


----------



## piaconis

Absolutely shocked and saddened.  Lisa, we are so sorry for your loss.  Our prayers go out to your family.

Scar was one of the first folks to greet me here.  He just had such a great, friendly way of imparting knowledge without making you feel embarassed for not knowing in the first place.  I appreciated all of this advice and great stories.  He will truly be missed.


----------



## joneser

Rest in Peace, Gary.


----------



## magslam

Sorry to learn the sad news. My condolences to Scarbelly friends and family. May God share his company now.


----------



## jag58ca

very sorry to hear this...when I joined this site he was the first one to respond to my questions when I was starting out,he was truely an asset to this site!


----------



## frosty

Gary was one of the "good guys", and a true mentor to many on SMF.  Positive in his comments, and knowledgeable in his own humble way.  Giving to his community both at home, and here.

What a wonderful friend, family man, and gentleman.

He is already missed by many, and deservedly so.

May his family know the true friends he has here are also feeing the loss as well.  May God bless them in these sad times.


----------



## bama bbq

This one man had a profound impact on many others far beyong his 66 years with us.  The legacy of his life will live on in that way.  I will honor him, as many others have said, with smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I can't believe this! I talked to Gary frequently and he just told me he felt great. I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. My best wishes to Kat and Gary's Family...JJ


----------



## billdawg

Such sad news to read. My heartfelt condolences go out to his family and friends. God bless.


----------



## papagrizz

*"Scarbelly/Gary  has crossed the river to be with some other great soldiers. The rest of us will be along soon enough,*

*Gary, so pop smoke when you hear us inbound. The goofy grape (purple smoke) will work just fine."* ( _Author,Joseph L. Galloway_)







*God Bless*

Read more here: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2009/04/10/65894/commentary-fallen-brothers-found.html#storylink=cpy













mia.jpg



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 26, 2012






*     *

*      *


----------



## captsly

RIP Scarbelly,,,,You will be missed by all!!  My condolences to Lisa and family, and prayers for you all.


----------



## lisa b

I am so shocked to hear this sad, sad news.  I spoke to him a few weeks ago prior to my judging a competition near his home.  I am so sorry for his family.  He was a super nice guy who loved his family and was really involved with his grandkids. A big loss.


----------



## shoneyboy

One last smoke for a friend .....


----------



## smokeluvin

Wow I'm shocked to hear this sad news.  I never had the pleasure to meet scarbelly (Gary).  But he was the first person to greet me o. This forum and invite me to the so cal forum.  I can tell he was a good man. I read lots of his post on here and his newer post with the kids at his house.  Truly a great man that will be missed my condolences to his family.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Rest in peace Gary.  So sad to hear this news.  My heart and condolences go out to his family. 

Gary was alway quick to respond with helpful suggestions, words of encouragement and of course some playful ribbing.  I went back and looked at some of the threads I started and he provided congrats or useful suggestions on virually all of them. His contributions to this forum will be greatly missed.


----------



## rtbbq2

Scarbelly was one of the people who helped me a few times on this site. He had a great knowledge and was a very nice man. I am disheartened by the news.

 My prayers go to him and family....May God bless you and your family Gary..


----------



## diamond jim

Scarbelly was one of the first people to welcome me to SMF. 

I would like to pass on my thoughts and prayers to his family and those that were close to him.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## rabbithutch

Gary taught all so much.  He was a kind and generous man who will be sorely missed.

Condolences to the family.

RIP, friend.


----------



## mots

I'm so sorry to hear this, he was the first one to greet me just a couple of weeks ago.

My condolences to his family. Said a prayer for them.


----------



## firestarter

condolences and prayers to his loved ones, friends, and everyone who knew him..


----------



## nivekd

He greeted me on my first post...love ya Gary...Its 5 Oclock somewhere...smoke on Gary!!


----------



## michael ark

He will be truly missed.  Sorry to hear of the familys loss. He was a verry good man.


----------



## smokinjoe1970

Sorry for The Loss of a great member and  smoker


----------



## brokenwing

Wow I just logged on, and I am totaly shocked.  Gary you will be missed greatly but now you will rest peacefully with our lord and savior.  To the family you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## raptor700

*R.I.P. *my friend


----------



## aussie rod

Heart felt condolences to his family and friends


----------



## exromenyer

My condolences to the family.  I as others didn't personally know Gary but I have realized that talking to so many people through this forum, we all have so many of the same passions.....Gary... I'll be smoking 15 lbs. of Jalepeno Pepper Jack Venison Summer Sausage this weekend so I pray the winds will drift the smell of the smoke up to you!  Please say hello to my grandparents and tell them smoke I sent up is for you to all enjoy.  Dio ti benedica!!


----------



## lght

This is shocking news.  I was just talking to Gary, about setting up the next So Cal gathering and talking about possible helping with his kids 4H classes.  He was a great guy and will be missed.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## badbob

RIP Scar and prayers to the family. He sure helped me out when I was in a bind.


----------



## smoking b

Wow - sad news. He was the first one to greet me when I joined & although I didn't get the chance to know him like a lot of you (only got to chat with him about his oven), I could tell by his posts & helpful presence on here that he was a good man. R.I.P. Buddy & my condolences to family & friends.


----------



## hickorychip

R.I.P. Scar. I'll catch you on the flip side.


----------



## mb396

I'm sure he is smoking his butt off in heaven. You will be missed!


----------



## pops6927

He just had the S. Cal gathering.  I just wonder if he got bitten with a West Nile Virus mosquito.  They are very prevalent here, we have the dubious honor of having the most cases of it here.  The symptoms are as described; flu-like symptoms, then death.  Usually not that fast, but if he'd been covering up his symptoms (as most of us old farts do) he could have reached critical stages and not been able to get help until too late.  Are they performing an autopsy?  We have to keep kids in, dogs and cats, etc. and NO ONE goes out at dusk or dawn.  And, for those that survive, brain injuries, paralysis, etc. are common.

Please let us know!  Thank you!


----------



## raymo76

Well now I just feel even crappier that I wasn't able to attend the SoCal Gathering. As everyone already stated he was such a great contributor to this family here and will be missed for a long time. Luckily his contributions to the forum can still be heard by many in the searches and the knowledge he passed on to others will be passed on by us.


----------



## ybfm

Wow.....I am shocked!  My prayers and condolences to Lisa and the rest of the family.....so sad......

Rich


----------



## shhaker

R.I.P.Gary, Godspeed, keep the coals hot and the smoke thin!! :(


----------



## erain

Gary was one a the good guys for sure and was a great friend. thoughts and prayers out to his family esp Kathy and Lisa.  also want to say to this forum as well sad to hear of the loss. i am not to active at this time but i do know Gary was a big part of here. RIP my friend.


----------



## thin blue smoke

Scarbelly was always ready to pass along a complement on anyone's latest smoking venture.

He will be sorely missed by all.

My condolences to his family.

Gary--RIP.


----------



## daricksta

I just saw this and I'm truly stunned. I had recently gotten to know Gary when we advised me on smoking cheese. He gave me links to websites, he advised me in using Todd's pellet smoker, and he gave me his home phone number so I could call him anytime. I never did

It really hurts that this wonderful and gentle man is gone. Like others here, my thoughts and sympathy are with his family.


----------



## thoseguys26

His family, friends and Gary will be in my prayers tonight.

I just found out this horrible news. I was just getting to know Gary and I was very impressed how kind and polite he was. He was very proud to help you become a better smoker and person. He sent me some amazing California avocado's and some super good home roasted coffee he made so we could help promote the 'exchange' program here on SMF.

Thank you for your help & friendship and you'll be missed.


----------



## mbuhler

Rest in peace, Gary.    My condolences to all of his family and friends.


----------



## bordercollie

Oh my. I am so sorry. My heart felt sorrow to the family.  Having recently lost my Mama, I know Heaven is real (from some experiences I've had) and hope that will comfort the family.  May God give you comfort on knowing of the joyous reunion ahead.  judy


----------



## raastros2

Man so sorry to hear this...he has helped us all so much and always had the right suggestion


----------



## ronrude

Rest in peace Great One.


----------



## zahlgren

Just returned from a weekend trip and caught the sad news. As many others have said he was the first to greet me and his advice was always one of the ones I looked forward to hearing the most.  R.I.P. Scar, and may his family and loved ones find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## jimmismoking

Rest in peace you will be dearly missed. My prayers go out to family and loved ones.


----------



## ice daddy

What a shock,   As most here, logging on this morning has left me truly saddened. Gary  was one of my greeters when I joined.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and family at this most difficult time.  Rest In Peace Gary


----------



## kadoka

Very sad news to get today, RIP.My sincere condolences. Thank you for all your help.

Rick


----------



## risenswine

only got to chat with him once. really nice fella. the kind of guy you wish you could got to shaken his hand. keep the fire going gary . RIP


----------



## alelover

I am so sorry and saddened to hear that. Gary and I became pretty close friends the last few years and traded recipes and emails quite often. He was a wonderful man who always gave of himself and never ask for anything in return. Those 4H kids were blessed to have known him as we were also. You will be missed my friend. God bless you for all you did for all of us.


----------



## davidreading

He will be missed.  My prayers and condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## hotnspicy

Sad news.  Yup he was the first person to greet me here a few weeks ago.  I have read a lot of his posts & can tell he will be missed.  Prayers to his family.


----------



## doodle2

My condolences to the family. future pit makers are going to miss out on good advice


----------



## arnie

WOW

So sorry to hear this

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## gatewood iron

Man I hate to hear this. His name and incouragement is everywhere on here. Condolences to all who shared his life.


----------



## johnnie walker

This such sad news! Gary will be sorely missed by all. Prayers go out for his family!


----------



## bpopovitz

Such sad news to read, but reading through each and every post it certainly is apparent that he touched many live God Bless the family and RIP Gary.


----------



## flyfishjeep

Rest in Peace Scar!  Our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  Thank you for all your help and knowledge.  What a shocker...


----------



## smoke_chef

Mdboatbum said:


> There's gonna be a great big party in Heaven tonight. I'm thinking if we look closely enough, the clouds will have a thin blue tinge, and there will be a slight waft of wood smoke in the air.
> RIP friend.



I think that's about the perfect thing to say for anyone passionate about smoking meat. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## lrfiv

I didn't know him closely, but his comments were always welcome. He helped me out a bit, and I'll not have the chance to repay that kindness, other than by offering my condolences. R.I.P.


----------



## deuce

Just back from 2 week vacation....Wow, this is Very Sad and Shocking News!! My thoughts and prayers go out to the family. He will be missed dearly! R.I.P Gary R.I.P


----------



## alaskanbear

Just read this. I am so very sorry for his wife, kids and grand kids. My sincere sympathy to Gary's entire family. I know he has helped me with bacon and I will always remember and appreciate his friendship and kind words. RIP in peace my friend.
Rich


----------



## thunderdome

Horrible news. RIP Scarbelly


----------



## big game cook

sad news indeed. some of them clouds we see are likely from his heavenly smoker. r.i.p. gary. my thoughts and prayers are with his family.,


----------



## smokinhusker

Just got back from a week of elk hunting and Gary's smiling face was the first photo I saw when I logged in, then I read the title. Shock cannot describe what I felt. The world has lost an amazing man. He always had a kind word, he'd go out of his way to help and never expected anything in return. My thoughts and prayers go out to Kathy, Lisa and the rest of his family. 

RIP my friend, you will be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## sumosmoke

Condolences to his family. Prayers are sent.


----------



## gsdressler

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hyyal

Wow...Scar greeted me when I joined and was always a source of info, good cheer and encouragement.  He will be missed.

My wife and I send our heartfelt condolences.


----------



## tom walker

Gary welcomed me like a dear old friend on my first day here at SMF.

I expect he'll be doing the same in glory.

I'll be seein' ya later, Scarbelly.

Til then, I'm missing ya.

Tom


----------



## roadkill cafe

So very sorry to hear of Gary's passing. Like so so many others here on this forum, he gave me a warm greeting when I joined and always had good advice when needed. You'll be smokin' for our Father now in His backyard and I'm sure the Angels will be lining up for a taste.


----------



## smoke83340

A man whom I never met but who was obviously incredibly generous and friendly.  I'm sure he will long be remembered as an extraordinary individual.


----------



## aussiepete

R.I.P Gary.  Our loss is heavens' gain.  My condolences to Garys' family.

Pete


----------



## flyweed

Gary...YOU will be sorely missed here on these forums!  I came to know you via this forum and got to be great friends.  Gary and I traded "stuff" on many occasion.  He always sent me the most delicious Avacado's you could get your hands on.

I just took for granted that Gary would always be here, and NOW he's gone. This is truely a sad event for not only me, but this entire Smoking community

Prayers are with you Gary and family. 

Dan


----------



## mr t 59874

R.I.P.  Our condolences to the entire family.

Tom


----------



## grasshopper

Always was there for us, especially beginners God Speed into the thin blue smoke in heaven.


----------



## johnyd

What a tribute to the man that there is many pages here dedicated to his memory, On the day he passed I was having my own life battle but managed to turn left and pass go on the op table.

Gary welcomed me to this board as well, always had sage comments and obviously will be sadly missed. 

Sorry my posting is so late this is my first time back in a fortnight.


----------



## moikel

I came to this very late as well.Away fishing then back into hectic work deal.Gary sent me best wishes for my fishing trip then you log in & he is gone. He was obviously a "giver" in all aspects of his life.  Condolences for all his family & friends. 

Might do something in my woodfired oven in his memory.


----------



## jarhead

My condolences to the family.

RIP Scarbelly, be seeing you on the other side.


----------



## hoity toit

I am sure going to miss his expertise and words of wisdom. I always listened to his advice because he was always on top of things here at SMF.

Our Prayers go out to the family and friends.

Dexter Gillespie

New Braunfels, Tx


----------



## james parker

It is always a sad day when we lose someone who has contributed so much to our lives.  May the God of Peace comfort the hearts of his family and friends.

James


----------



## java

i have been gone for a while, and was saddend to come back to this news.

my prayers for his family and may you rest in peace scarbelly.

ed


----------



## ghostred7

I've been away for quite some time.....this is horrible news.  My thoughts & blessings to all of Gary's friends and family.


----------



## jzampier

Man, Very sorry to hear.  He had a wealth of knowledge and will be missed.


----------



## philh

I am so sorry to hear this.

He made me feel welcome when I first came here.

Rest in peace my friend..

Phil


----------



## uc smoker

I'm new here, he was early on to welcome me and then to host that great get together at Lake Skinner that I SO kick myself for not making as I had just returned from Australia.  RIP  Gary.


----------



## upsman

really sorry to hear and read about this.


----------



## sam3

OMG, I can't believe this. RIP Gary.


----------



## spec

I'm late as usual

Gary was the 1st to welcome me like everyone else pretty much, encouraged me to post, I missed his comments and will miss them in the future, I wish the best for his family...Not very good at this sorry and best wishes


----------



## cdldriver

Gary was a real good guy. we will all miss him. RIP. and god bless his family.


----------



## wjordan52

I'm surprised and saddened to hear the news. My heartfelt condolences to his family. His presence here will certainly be missed.


----------



## smokeamotive

OMG Am I Late to this. Was doing research and found one of Garys posts with RIP on it! Just read every post on here and still can't believe he's gone. As with many others, Gary was one of the first to welcome me. Strange thing though, all three of the first people to welcome me here are all gone......BeerBQ (Paul). Gary and RonP.

If Jeff is the Father of this site then Gary, was surely the big brother. He was always there to greet the new folks and always willing to help all who needed it (whether or not it had to do with smoking)! I spoke to him on the phone several times when BeerBQ was ill about doing some things for him(Paul) and his wife to aid in his recovery. Sadly, he never recovered. Gary was always one to think of others before himself. I don't know how he ever got time to smoke as he was always here helping!

My belated heartfelt prayers and condolences go out to Kathy and Lisa and all the Simmons Family!

Gary, may you find peace in the arms of our Lord!  Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## africanmeat

OMG i was looking for him and i fond this i can't believe it RIP my friend .


----------



## deannc

I'm sorry that I haven't logged in for so long and was so saddened to read this yesterday morning.  I've carried a sense of emptiness and sadness all weekend as if he were a family member which in a sense he certainly was.  Although, I never personally met Gary, just knowing him here on the forum it was so evident what a kind, beautiful and generous person he was.  Just reading back through so many of his post speaks for itself.  He was certainly one I looked up to here as one of the masters of our craft.

In his honor, I went and stoked up the smoker and smoked a couple of racks of wings yesterday and I can't help but think things went so smoothly because of him.  I attempted many pictures to capture the TBS, but it was so thin it wouldn't hardly even show up in the pictures. I will certainly always remember Gary especially each time I fire up the smoker.  Until we meet again brother! 

To Gary's family and his SMF family my deepest and most sincere heartfelt condolences. 

Dean


----------



## lisa b




----------

